# MCAT 2016 What Should I Do Right Now?



## Hanan (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi, i am an A2 student currently and have almost finished the syllabus for A2 that means i have to give 2-3 hours a day to A2 every day to eventually ace it. I am a private candidate and my a level academy will be finished by end of December. My question to you is that should i join an academy after this for MCAT? How much time should i spend right now to prepare for MCAT (That include f.sc study for it)? If i do not join any academy, i will be at home all day long.... i don't know if that's the right thing for me to do, although this will give me ample time to study f.sc +A level.
The question is simply "If you would have finished the A2 syllabus by end of December, as a pre-med student what would you do to eventually ace both the MCAT and the A2 exams?"


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

An academy is just a waste of time and hectic routine ! you should make your proper schedule , by following it honestly and strictly .For MCAT , maximum and maximum REVISION is necessary.Atleast, you should cover your whole MCAT curriculum thrice or more if you have time.This is what all mattersMost importantly , also make twice revision of past papers of MCAT .


----------



## Hanan (Dec 8, 2015)

Mahe12 said:


> An academy is just a waste of time and hectic routine ! you should make your proper schedule , by following it honestly and strictly .For MCAT , maximum and maximum REVISION is necessary.Atleast, you should cover your whole MCAT curriculum thrice or more if you have time.This is what all mattersMost importantly , also make twice revision of past papers of MCAT .


Thanks! Have you appeared for MCAT or will u appear in 2016? :thumbsup:


----------



## aaa123 (May 24, 2015)

I think u should join academy. I have done alevels aswell n i joined academy too..see though u study fsc by urself but there r topics which r in very detail hence the academy only focus the topics which r actually being tested in mcat plus they tell u the shortcuts how to solve the questions quickly ..i think u should join academy like kips in lahore or anees hussain in karachi. .


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I was an A levels student too and beleive me i was done with prep by December and near exams I forgot it all. So don't get off track. I suggest that you should not join an MACT academy right now because it will side track you from A levels. Instead, open up those Fsc books and study topics you study in A levels that day. Like if you're doing human physiology in A levels then do the equivalent chapters from Fsc. That way you have more info and you do better. Mark up things you haven't done and are hard to understand. Once A levels is done and you should do every single past paper unless you're a pro at P4s and P5s etc. P4 and P2 make more than half of your grade. Focus a lot on them. And once you're done with the exams you would've reviewed MCAT and when you have to prepare give a good revision and join a test session of KIPS. Time yourself and study hard. Their tests aren't accurate though so you rely on past papers. But those tests do help you manage time. Everything comes from the books mostly but this year MCAT was slightly a lot of syllabus so don't panic a lot of people will face the same. Best of luck


----------



## Hanan (Dec 8, 2015)

I guess then no academy. First i do all of the f.sc material along with Alevels & after clearing the exams i will join kips (i am in rawalpindi so i can join the satellite town one).


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

That sounds good because if you join KIPS in hopes theyll help you cover the syllabus it won't happen. Because they will just hurl alot of stuff and if you can't keep up you won't be able to study anything and it'll be terrible. If you've gone through it once it'll be much better. I hope you ace your exams


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Hanan said:


> Thanks! Have you appeared for MCAT or will u appear in 2016? :thumbsup:


I have appeared in MCAT the previous year i.e 2014 . So I was sharing my experience of joining an academy. Apparently, in my experience I totally regret of joining an academy , just a wastage of precious time ! When you came home after an academy , believe me you are totally fed up of ,and does not concentrate fully on your studies or Revision ! I regret I have not even make twice revision of past papers, just had solved it one time (of only past two years ) . You should solve past five years papers strictly ! MCAT is just a self study and involves a lot of revision and in the end that person is the winner  I would suggest to join test session of STAR / KIPS in the END when one month is remaning in your PAPER but before that you should cover your MCAT syllabus thrice .Hope you understand ! 

My aggregate was 81.3 pc but I have not reappeared in this year . 
Started medical school as a private !


----------



## nayab itrat (Oct 20, 2015)

I agree with her. Cover your syllabus and join a test session. Just remember it's 93% Fsc books. So focus on them regardless of all the rumors you hear about the test coming from SAT books or A levels books. Lies. All lies.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Hanan said:


> Hi, i am an A2 student currently and have almost finished the syllabus for A2 that means i have to give 2-3 hours a day to A2 every day to eventually ace it. I am a private candidate and my a level academy will be finished by end of December. My question to you is that should i join an academy after this for MCAT? How much time should i spend right now to prepare for MCAT (That include f.sc study for it)? If i do not join any academy, i will be at home all day long.... i don't know if that's the right thing for me to do, although this will give me ample time to study f.sc +A level.
> The question is simply "If you would have finished the A2 syllabus by end of December, as a pre-med student what would you do to eventually ace both the MCAT and the A2 exams?"


I think just for the motivation you should join KIPS. Heard they are taking an MCAT class starting December and will then start a crash course in May/June. Don't sit idle, at least in academy you will have some life bro.  Or else, you will die of depression.  Focus on MCAT man. Its a one shot exam. Besides you need plenty of time to absorb FSc books too.


----------



## armourlessknight (Sep 3, 2015)

Hanan said:


> Hi, i am an A2 student currently and have almost finished the syllabus for A2 that means i have to give 2-3 hours a day to A2 every day to eventually ace it. I am a private candidate and my a level academy will be finished by end of December. My question to you is that should i join an academy after this for MCAT? How much time should i spend right now to prepare for MCAT (That include f.sc study for it)? If i do not join any academy, i will be at home all day long.... i don't know if that's the right thing for me to do, although this will give me ample time to study f.sc +A level.
> The question is simply "If you would have finished the A2 syllabus by end of December, as a pre-med student what would you do to eventually ace both the MCAT and the A2 exams?"


First of all, the fact that you are a private candidate is great in it of itself. You just saved yourself a crap ton of time. Anyways, as far as the MCAT goes, no matter what you do it all boils down to those godawful FSC books. The number of times you can go through them will determine your success. A levels doesn't really effect your overall result too much. I had 3 A*s and 5 As in O levels and an ABB in A levels, my total equivalence was 930/1100. So even though I kind of screwed up my A levels, I still ended up with 930. The maximum you can score is 990 i.e straight A stars. So even if you were to have a perfect result, the MCAT is what will ultimately decide your fate. So hit those FSC books and get cramming. 

Here are a couple useful links: 

Academics Help!: More MCAT Past Papers & Star Academy Tests

Academics Help!: A guide to the UHS MCAT, especially for the A'levels students!

Acing MCAT - If I can do it, so can you


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

academy is not a complete waste but one shouldn't completely depend upon it either.i have given mcat twice and i highly recommend u to join an academy but only for two months because though a levels' students find it easy to do the conceptual questions in mcat however there still is a big fraction of mcat(especially bio) which is based on cramming or info based stuff which a levels' students might find a little out of there style of study. an acadmy would help u in this regard! join kips in their session which starts at the end of may and ends at the end of july(the short mcat session).Grasp all the tips and tricks during these two months and use the month of august to cram the books!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

besides,an academy would help u keep focusing on your aim till the end!


----------

